# Aide automatisation ou raccourci



## lectonet (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans un premier temps une très bonne année à tous.

Je suis novice dans l'utilisation de l'automatisation d'apple, c'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide.

Je vous explique . J'ai un thermomètre Eve compatible HomeKit qui est placé dans mon frigo. Je souhaiterais créer une automatisation ou un raccourci qui envoi automatiquement un mail lorsque la température du frigo dépasse les X°C.

J'ai essayé par moi même mais je n'y arrive pas.


Auriez vous quelques pistes pour résoudre ma problématique?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Très bonne soirée


----------



## radioman (1 Janvier 2022)

j'allais te dire d'utiliser Automator ou AppleScript mais, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'appli EVE sur Mac OS, ça va être un peu compliqué …
gérer l'automation sur IOS ou iPadOS je sais pas …


----------



## lectonet (1 Janvier 2022)

Merci pour ton retour j’ai essayé Mail la seule chose que j’arrive à faire avec Raccouci c’est de créer le mail . Je suis vraiment novice je ne sais même pas comment faire pour récupérer la température dans raccourci et comment envoyer automatiquement le mail


----------



## radioman (1 Janvier 2022)

Edit: il ya bien une appli EVE sur le MacApp Store mais sans lien avec HomeKit semble t'il …


----------



## lectonet (2 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour oui en effet mais il n’est pas possible d’ajouter le thermomètre dans un scénario sur l’application Ève . Chose que raccourcie ou automatisation permettent


----------

